#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why do people step back on organ donation?

## Helena

Organ donation is a way in which we can remain in this world even after death.This would help to save someones life who urgently needs a transplant as well.

The sad part is that many of us are afraid or don't like to donate our organs!

*Why is that? Is it because of the unawareness about organ donations?
**Discuss your views.*

----------


## Bhavya

> Organ donation is a way in which we can remain in this world even after death.This would help to save someones life who urgently needs a transplant as well.
> 
> The sad part is that many of us are afraid or don't like to donate our organs!
> 
> *Why is that? Is it because of the unawareness about organ donations?
> **Discuss your views.*


Yes most people don't have the clear idea of organ donation,First we have to spread the awareness,And some religions it's believe as a sin.
That's the reason organ donation isn't practice by many people.

----------


## Helena

> YAnd some religions it's believe as a sin.
> That's the reason organ donation isn't practice by many people.


Is it so? I wasn't aware of it before. But in my view, saving someones life wouldn't be a sin rather would be a blessing. Isn't it so?

----------


## Assassin

> Organ donation is a way in which we can remain in this world even after death.This would help to save someones life who urgently needs a transplant as well.
> 
> The sad part is that many of us are afraid or don't like to donate our organs!
> 
> *Why is that? Is it because of the unawareness about organ donations?
> **Discuss your views.*


Really I don't know whats behind organ donation not agreed by most. Even in my family my father partially accept it but my mother didn't let me do that so. But I seek for the ways to donate my eyes but there some procedure blocks too. Hope after my donation I'll explain more on procedures how to do it. ☺️

----------


## Assassin

> Yes most people don't have the clear idea of organ donation,First we have to spread the awareness,And some religions it's believe as a sin.
> That's the reason organ donation isn't practice by many people.


This is first time I know about organ donation consider as a sin by a religion. Really is that so??

----------


## Helena

> Really I don't know whats behind organ donation not agreed by most. Even in my family my father partially accept it but my mother didn't let me do that so. But I seek for the ways to donate my eyes but there some procedure blocks too. Hope after my donation I'll explain more on procedures how to do it. ☺️


Happy to hear it assassin.Please do share it with us,the main problem is that most of us including me don't know the exact procedure for organ donations.

----------


## Bhavya

> Is it so? I wasn't aware of it before. But in my view, saving someones life wouldn't be a sin rather would be a blessing. Isn't it so?


Yeah it's but I couldn't mention the religion name here though.As a human we know by donating our organs we can safe many lives after our death But some religious people won't accept it.

----------


## Helena

> Yeah it's but I couldn't mention the religion name here though.As a human we know by donating our organs we can safe many lives after our death But some religious people won't accept it.


It is really a sad thing.People shouldn't promote these type of ethics.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Organ donation is a way in which we can remain in this world even after death.This would help to save someones life who urgently needs a transplant as well.
> 
> The sad part is that many of us are afraid or don't like to donate our organs!
> 
> *Why is that? Is it because of the unawareness about organ donations?
> **Discuss your views.*


Many causes are people don't like donate their organs after death.
Religion myths 
Professional Ignorance 
Apathy to cause
She/he afraid of discussing donation .
Don't know what to do?
Scared of bad reputation .
Fear of litigation .
poor communication.
However my option is people don't know about the organ donation .

----------


## Helena

> Many causes are people don't like donate their organs after death.
> Religion myths 
> Professional Ignorance 
> Apathy to cause
> She/he afraid of discussing donation .
> Don't know what to do?
> Scared of bad reputation .
> Fear of litigation .
> poor communication.
> However my option is people don't know about the organ donation .


Than you Wondergirl for sharing these points.Yes the awareness about organ donation is less and it's the major reason as well.

----------


## Bhavya

> Many causes are people don't like donate their organs after death.
> Religion myths 
> Professional Ignorance 
> Apathy to cause
> She/he afraid of discussing donation .
> Don't know what to do?
> Scared of bad reputation .
> Fear of litigation .
> poor communication.
> However my option is people don't know about the organ donation .


Thanks for listing out these reasons Wondergirl . From these above reasons one thing is clear. We need more awareness about organ donation and it's procedures

----------


## Bhavya

> Really I don't know whats behind organ donation not agreed by most. Even in my family my father partially accept it but my mother didn't let me do that so. But I seek for the ways to donate my eyes but there some procedure blocks too. Hope after my donation I'll explain more on procedures how to do it. ☺️


Really happy to hear this, please let us know the procedures,after your eyes donation.

----------

